# Personal Trainers



## PWGriffin (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, so I'm a personal trainer at a private studio.  The boss hires another trainer today and I'm pretty stoked cuz I think maybe this guy might know something I don't, maybe he's the real deal...just MAYBE we can carry on an intelligent conversation regarding resistance training.  



Nope, not happenin.  Dude is completely clueless.  

He cracks open my dusty copy of "The encyclopedia of modern bodybuilding".  I catch myself mentioning that the book is kinda outdated and has some misinformation in it.  I glance over his shoulder to see a wonderful example, in which the book illustrates that a wider grip on the bench press works the "outer" pecs, and a closer grip works the "inner" pecs.  I proceed to drop a little knowledge about how the muscle fibers in the pecs run longitudinally and that there is only a sternal and clavicular head and that there is virtually no evidence I'm aware of that one can isolate "regions" of a muscle...I go on to say that I wish I COULD work my inner chest more because I would like to have a more "filled in" look to my pecs....



He then proceeds to give me wonderful advice on how to really work those inner pecs.  

 



My question is just how FUCKING easy is it to get some of these certifications??  Has anyone seen various curriculums for some of these cheaper, crappier certs?  Are there some certs you literally just pay for up front and get ur piece of paper in the mail a week later??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2006)

it is very easy to get a cert.

Most trainers are fucking retards.


----------



## Pipboy (Aug 8, 2006)

Woman trainer in my gym is very close to obese. I had an exchange of words with her today when she threw a guest pass at my giflfriend and screamed that we couldn't use it today. Had to get the manager for that one. Now things are going to be awkward working out. -_-


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 8, 2006)

Problably had a hook up or payed someone off.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is very easy to get a cert.
> 
> * Most trainers are fucking retards*.


 99.4736%


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2006)

What cert does he have? NASM covers pretty specifically the different 'types' of muscles, bipenniform etc


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 9, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> What cert does he have? NASM covers pretty specifically the different 'types' of muscles, bipenniform etc




That's why I ask.  I AM a personal trainer too!!!  I'm goin for my ISSA cert right now and it's VERY detailed to say the least!!  So it just baffles me how I've met so many trainers who are completely clueless.  I know more than most of these guys around here by my perusing damned internet forums.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the ISSA is pretty shitty IMO.

The three with the most science behind them are:

NSCA
NASM
ACSM


after those, I pretty much wouldn't look to get anything else.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think the ISSA is pretty shitty IMO.
> 
> The three with the most science behind them are:
> 
> ...





Pretty shitty?  That's a little harsh.  Have you looked over the study materials?  I think it's a good start...but I'm not stopping there, I'm going back to school next year.  

Of the certifications you mentioin, do you need a bachelor's before you can get them?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Pretty shitty?  That's a little harsh.  Have you looked over the study materials?  I think it's a good start...but I'm not stopping there, I'm going back to school next year.
> 
> Of the certifications you mentioin, do you need a bachelor's before you can get them?




I think most certs suck ass.

You don't need a degree for NASM-CPT or NSCA-CPT but you DO  need a degree for all their other certs.

In the end it doesn't matter what certification you have.  It is a silly piece of paper that means jack shit.  I have seen people with NSCA certs that are terrible trainers.  All that matters is the knowledge you bring to the table and how you can apply it to real situations with real people and get results.  Anyone can read a book and take a test.  Anyone can read and have good knowledge on paper and be able to come onto a forum and "wow" you with their knowledge.  But, very few can take that knowledge and apply it and make it work with real people.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2006)

experience is key, you can have all of the book knowledge and pass tests, but being able to apply it to yourself and others in the real world is *completely* different.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> experience is key, you can have all of the book knowledge and pass tests, but being able to apply it to yourself and others in the real world is *completely* different.




bingo


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 9, 2006)

The trainers at Bally's where I work out are so out of shape.  They all just stand around together and bs.  There is 1 guy there that is impressive.   I wonder how much they get paid?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2006)

I went through the ISSA certification.

The book, video and 2 day seminar are excellent, and I was lucky enough to get Tom Platz as my instructor. However, going through that certification does not qualify someone to be a PT.

When I was a PT at Ballys we worked on commission only and we could charge what we wanted, but had to split it 60/40 with the club. I used to charge $40 per hour, so I would make around $24 an hour (this was about 15 years ago).


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> experience is key, you can have all of the book knowledge and pass tests, but being able to apply it to yourself and others in the real world is *completely* different.




I'm glad I got into the business at such a young age..(I'm only 22)  I plan on getting back in school and studying hard and keep training myself and others...hopefully when I finish all the schooling I'm going to get I will have the knowledge AND the experience.  

On a side note

All our clients are down in weight, some over 20 pounds.  (fat loss was their primary goal.) The friend of mine that I train with is up 10lbs and his strength (mine as well) has gone up tremendously.  

I love this shit.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I went through the ISSA certification.
> 
> The book, video and 2 day seminar are excellent, and I was lucky enough to get Tom Platz as my instructor. However, going through that certification does not qualify someone to be a PT.
> 
> When I was a PT at Ballys we worked on commission only and we could charge what we wanted, but had to split it 60/40 with the club. I used to charge $40 per hour, so I would make around $24 an hour (this was about 15 years ago).




yea, that sounds about right ($24).


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

shit, 24 bones an hour? where do I sign up? any of ou guys from canada, u know how pt's make up here?


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

lol, the pt's at my gym are clueless as fuck. They're all skinny and lift girly ass weights. One girl that I talked to, suggested that I do 1 bodypart per day split, which I've learned is an absolute NONO from this board.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> shit, 24 bones an hour? where do I sign up? any of ou guys from canada, u know how pt's make up here?




it isn't as glamerous as you think:

1) building a business takes long
2) maintaining a business
3) you only get paid when people show up.  no people.  no money.  people get sick, get hurt, go on vacations, run out of money etc..
4) no benefits.  everything is pretty much on you.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it isn't as glamerous as you think:
> 
> 1) building a business takes long
> 2) maintaining a business
> ...




I'm serious about it though. I can't get enough of knowledge related to weight training. I swear, I think about the shit all day, and have dreams about it. 

My gym charges 60 bux an hour, a 60/40 split would be nice.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

what do you mean building a busyness, don't u work for a gym?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> what do you mean building a busyness, don't u work for a gym?



that does not help much in regards to getting clients, as a PT you're also a salesman!


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that does not help much in regards to getting clients, as a PT you're also a salesman!




at my gym, there's a seperate office with a saleguy in there that try's to get people to sign up for 60 bux an hour. He's in a suit, throws his pitch and all that fancy shit he learned in college. The pt's just get assigned to the clients that sign up. And they go to the gym floor and do their thing.

isn't this how it works?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> what do you mean building a busyness, don't u work for a gym?




liek Rob said....you are a salesman for yourself.  even if you work at a chain gym, you are expected to go out and get clients and do floor time, etc....No one just gives you clients.

Working for a chain gym presents more problems, like they take a big cut of your money.

So then you go out and find a studio to train people and work for yourself (which is what I do) and while life is a little harder that way, you have to work more, you have to build up a base, etc.....you get to  (a) train who you want and (b) make a larger cut of the money.  It is just getting everything started and built up and staying on top of it that is tough.

trust me.  it is not as easy as it seems.  But, if you are good....the product sells itself.  So, also factor into all the business stuff and training the clients the time that you need to spend reading, studying and educating yourself on things to stay on top of the latest research and educating yourself on special population clients.  Unless you go the route of ONLY taking a specific group of people  (like athletes.....like I am _trying_ to do....again, takes time to build it up to just that) you are going to have to take general population clients.  Most of these people don't walk into the gym in a fit condition or able to do anything!  Most of them are deconditioned, have injuries, have movement impairments, have lower back pain.  Then you get some that are sick...I have trained people with Multiple Sclerosis, Aids, etc....Then you get people who need re-hab.  What do you know about that?

there is a lot more to it then that $24/hr.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> at my gym, there's a seperate office with a saleguy in there that try's to get people to sign up for 60 bux an hour. He's in a suit, throws his pitch and all that fancy shit he learned in college. The pt's just get assigned to the clients that sign up. And they go to the gym floor and do their thing.
> 
> isn't this how it works?




you still got to sell yourself to that person to make them want to come back after their package is up.

you are still the salesman.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you still got to sell yourself to that person to make them want to come back after their package is up.
> 
> you are still the salesman.




   

P....How do you find time to moderate this forum so well and run your business?  Do you train all your clients yourself or do you have trainers?  















will you train me??  I'll pay you 24 dollars an hour!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> P....How do you find time to moderate this forum so well and run your business?  Do you train all your clients yourself or do you have trainers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I train all my clients.  I don't have trainers, yet.....at least not until Dale and I take over the world...RAWR!

I usually have my clients bunched together as much as I can.  Right now I just moved across the country and I am trying to start up my business again so I am only working at night at the moment, which gives me all day.  I also am working on a masters in exercise science so I spend a good dead of time on the computer reading, researching, typing etc..


yes, I will train you for $24/hr.  But you have to pay for my plane ticket to Alabama.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I train all my clients.  I don't have trainers, yet.....at least not until Dale and I take over the world...RAWR!
> 
> I usually have my clients bunched together as much as I can.  Right now I just moved across the country and I am trying to start up my business again so I am only working at night at the moment, which gives me all day.  I also am working on a masters in exercise science so I spend a good dead of time on the computer reading, researching, typing etc..
> 
> ...




I wanna take over the world too....I just need a better certification right??



I just saw the masters in exercise science!!  After I finish my bachelors I am definitely looking into graduate school...obviously you think a masters in exercise science is the way to go?  What is your bachelor's in??  I was thinking kinesiology but what the fuck do I know right...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I wanna take over the world too....I just need a better certification right??
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw the masters in exercise science!!  After I finish my bachelors I am definitely looking into graduate school...obviously you think a masters in exercise science is the way to go?  What is your bachelor's in??  I was thinking kinesiology but what the fuck do I know right...




I didn't say that!

I said that no matter what cert have it is all bull shit.  what is important is what you know and how you can apply it.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I didn't say that!
> 
> I said that no matter what cert have it is all bull shit.  what is important is what you know and how you can apply it.




 

I was kidding.  

All joking aside, it has become a lifetime goal of mine to acquire all the knowledge I can so that I can one day work with/for/close to someone such as yourself, someone I could train with and in essence, be trained by an elite fitness coach.  It would be a dream come true.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I was kidding.
> 
> All joking aside, it has become a lifetime goal of mine to acquire all the knowledge I can so that I can one day work with/for/close to someone such as yourself, someone I could train with and in essence, be trained by an elite fitness coach.  It would be a dream come true.




lol...I wouldn't call myself an elite anything.

well.....

an elite dip shit, maybe.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> liek Rob said....you are a salesman for yourself.  even if you work at a chain gym, you are expected to go out and get clients and do floor time, etc....No one just gives you clients.
> 
> Working for a chain gym presents more problems, like they take a big cut of your money.
> 
> So then you go out and find a studio to train people and work for yourself (which is what I do) and while life is a little harder that way, you have to work more, you have to build up a base, etc.....you get to  (a) train who you want and (b) make a larger cut of the money.  It is just getting everything started and built up and staying on top of it that is tough.



Luckily enough, my gym just provides me with client el.  It only took a few weeks before my client base was liveable.  I'm at about 30 sessions a week right now (Which usually ends up being more like 25 when people drop or whatever), which is fine since I will be going to school in a few weeks.

However, I do get a shitty cut of the money.  I get $20 an hour right now, and they get between $50-70.




> trust me.  it is not as easy as it seems.  But, if you are good....the product sells itself.  So, also factor into all the business stuff and training the clients the time that you need to spend reading, studying and educating yourself on things to stay on top of the latest research and educating yourself on special population clients.  Unless you go the route of ONLY taking a specific group of people  (like athletes.....like I am _trying_ to do....again, takes time to build it up to just that) you are going to have to take general population clients.  Most of these people don't walk into the gym in a fit condition or able to do anything!  Most of them are deconditioned, have injuries, have movement impairments, have lower back pain.  Then you get some that are sick...I have trained people with Multiple Sclerosis, Aids, etc....Then you get people who need re-hab.  What do you know about that?
> 
> there is a lot more to it then that $24/hr.



Agreed.  Then there is the motivation/slacker factor.  There are a lot of people I train who just don't put forth the effort needed to make progress, and I am a very encouraging trainer relative to the rest.  Those who I train 3 times a week and come consistently make good results.  When you train a bunch of people who make no progress and just make excuses, are late all the time, and drop sessions all over the place it reflects poorly on you.  It sucks.  Sometimes you have to train people like that to fill your schedule though.

Training people with orthopedic problems is BIG.  Lower back issues are number one.  Shoulder and knee issues are pretty common too.  Usually it is easily correctible.  I trained a woman a few times that has a prosthetic leg, I've trained a guy with spinal cord damage that impaired coordiation and movement on one side in his upper body, I am training a guy now who has foot drop because a nerve was severed during surgery for cancer and he also had his hamstrings and glutes removed and reattached to remove a tumor so he has scar tissue and strength/coordination issues on that leg (Despite that, this guy is great to train; he busts his ass).  It is a challenge with these people sometimes, but if you do a little learning you can make great strides toward making them function better in daily life, feel better, and achieve their goals.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Aug 9, 2006)

So much information!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

sounds like a good deal pimp.  but, like i said...they are giving you the clients (great!) but they are fucking you in the ass on the pay (not so great).  But you can make it work.  Start a small outside business and work off of that and do both.  that is how you make a great living!

about training people with "issues" or who are sick and making strides......

they are the best people to train because they don't fucking take it for granted.  They know that they have to be there because it is vital to them and their everyday life and when they are there they don't fuck around.  Not like these lazy ass whinning people that come in and bitch about gaining a pound because they ate like an asshole and drank like an asshole all weekend.  The greatest client I ever trained had aids.  He was amazing.  his work ethic was incredible.  Not only did he have aids but when he was young (13) he fell off his bike and shattered his elbow and back then (he was 54 when I was training him) they didn't have surgery to correct this so his elbow is fused at 90 degrees and can move between about 90 degree and 100 degrees of flexion....pretty much nothing!  But man!  He was awesome.  he was the hardest client to walk away form in NY because he was such a hard worker and I knew that I was helping make his life and health better.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

Shit, you guys rule. It's nice to hear a few stories of people who are not going to the gym just for their own ego. When you feel healthy it's easy to forget all the people that struggle every day just to get out of bed. P that guy you trained who has AIDS sounds like a real warrior. I never want to complain about another workout ever again, shit, I'm a pansy, compared to how hard the above mentioned trainees work.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Shit, you guys rule. It's nice to hear a few stories of people who are not going to the gym just for their own ego. When you feel healthy it's easy to forget all the people that struggle every day just to get out of bed. P that guy you trained who has AIDS sounds like a real warrior. I never want to complain about another workout ever again, shit, I'm a pansy, compared to how hard the above mentioned trainees work.




yea, he was no joke!  at 52yrs old and 180lbs he squatted 335 for a double.  he never let the arm hold him back either, he worked like a maniac in upper body lifts, doing whatever he could with whatever ROM he could.  he was fucking ripped to the bone too....I mean peeled.  Dude wa slike 7% BF (when I clipped him) and had veins like you wouldn't believe.

The woman with MS is another one.  Nothing holds her back.  She stands on one leg and throws a med. ball and tries harder then anyone ever.  even on days when her balance is all messed up or she can't feel her foot or something like that.  she doesn't let anything hold her back.  i have to slow her down and make her rest so that she doesn't over heat because she just wants to keep working.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, he was no joke!  at 52yrs old and 180lbs he squatted 335 for a double.  he never let the arm hold him back either, he worked like a maniac in upper body lifts, doing whatever he could with whatever ROM he could.  he was fucking ripped to the bone too....I mean peeled.  Dude wa slike 7% BF (when I clipped him) and had veins like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> The woman with MS is another one.  Nothing holds her back.  She stands on one leg and throws a med. ball and tries harder then anyone ever.  even on days when her balance is all messed up or she can't feel her foot or something like that.  she doesn't let anything hold her back.  i have to slow her down and make her rest so that she doesn't over heat because she just wants to keep working.




all of a suden, i don't feel so unlucky no more!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, he was no joke!  at 52yrs old and 180lbs he squatted 335 for a double.  he never let the arm hold him back either, he worked like a maniac in upper body lifts, doing whatever he could with whatever ROM he could.  he was fucking ripped to the bone too....I mean peeled.  Dude wa slike 7% BF (when I clipped him) and had veins like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> The woman with MS is another one.  Nothing holds her back.  She stands on one leg and throws a med. ball and tries harder then anyone ever.  even on days when her balance is all messed up or she can't feel her foot or something like that.  she doesn't let anything hold her back.  i have to slow her down and make her rest so that she doesn't over heat because she just wants to keep working.



I love people like that.  The one guy I mentioned that had surgery for cancer that left his mobility and balance surrounding his left hip trashed, and severed his nerve that controls his tibialis anterior is fun to work with and a real hard worker.  People like him make the job that much better.  I always feel good going into the session because I know he isn't going to bitch about the exercises I tell him to do, and he's going to do his best to get them done.

I've only been training him for a month or so now, but he's down 9 pounds of fat, increased his LBM, practically stopped drinking, has largely changed his diet (He's working with our nutritionist too), and does another couple days of spinning every week to supplement the weight training we do.  He is totally receptive to everything I throw at him, and he is doing a Hell of a lot better off because of it.  He already says that moving around is much easier, and I can see it when getting in and out of position on various stretches and performing certain dynamic flexibility exercises.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 10, 2006)

Most of my clients are pretty normal.  It is amazing to watch a sedentary person's work capacity double or triple.  My boss does have one client who's lost a hundred pounds (NO SURGERY)  

When she first came to us, her first couple sessions were "sit down in the chair....get up.....sit back down...get up."  She was that bad off.



Oh I got another story....

Yesterday I had a first session with a girl maybe 28 years old and in good shape...we were doing circuits and when we made it back to dumbell rows I was like "alright, get to work!!"  She pulled the weight up and proceeded to do a kickback with the same weight she had been doing rows.  She made this god awful grunt and I was like "  did you just do a kickback?"  She said "yeah, this is heavy!!"  And then proceeded to try another one with the same grunt.  I was like "stop!, stop!  What the fuck r u doin??"

Her form was fine, just the wrong exercise!!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

Haha, that's a badass kickback.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 10, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm a personal trainer at a private studio. The boss hires another trainer today and I'm pretty stoked cuz I think maybe this guy might know something I don't, maybe he's the real deal...just MAYBE we can carry on an intelligent conversation regarding resistance training.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mike tyson and Don king each paid $50K to get Doctrines.  

*Then what does he do. He bites the ear off Evander and has no fucking idea how to sew it back on. Does that tell you anything*.


----------



## wilwn (Aug 10, 2006)

hey pfunk, i was thinking about possibly pursuing a masters in kinesiology as well.  i've completed one year of college and was wondering what kind of bachelor's degree would be best for that.  i'm currently thinking about doing physiological science, though it is a tough major with all the premed kids in it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

wilwn said:
			
		

> hey pfunk, i was thinking about possibly pursuing a masters in kinesiology as well.  i've completed one year of college and was wondering what kind of bachelor's degree would be best for that.  i'm currently thinking about doing physiological science, though it is a tough major with all the premed kids in it.




If you are looking at a masters, why not get an undergrad in exercise phys?

If you really want to try and make some money though, I would go with an undergrad in either exercise phys. or kineseology and a masters in physical therapy.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2006)

When I got certified, I still didnt jump into getting a job at a gym cuz of how much knowledge I was still learning.  NASM is a great company and I learned a lot of material that I was flat out WRONG about AND NASM instructs you on specifics that you never knew existed.

BUT.

Theres still more out there.  I learn something new everyday.  I have put this certification to the test on clients that I train at their homes (best deal) and I love hearing good feedback from them, but I still dont feel confident in working at a gym  I want to learn more and put more things to the test, even first hand.  I am constantly asking "baby/newbie" questions as I know thats how I am going to hear them from clients.  I want to be able to provide fast, knowledgable answers and foremost, I do NOT want to be one of those trainers in a random gym that doesnt know shit.  You should see the trainers at my Golds, still incorporating fossil-like workouts, WITHOUT correcting a clients bad form.  Seriously, this asshole in particuliar never tells a client to, for example, have a "neutral spine."

Until I have more confidence in the material I have learned and WILL learn, I will continue to train my clients at their homes and hold off in going to a gym, but Id say thats coming soon.  

(I am just going to see what is required for lower back 'rehab' FIRST)


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> When I got certified, I still didnt jump into getting a job at a gym cuz of how much knowledge I was still learning.  NASM is a great company and I learned a lot of material that I was flat out WRONG about AND NASM instructs you on specifics that you never knew existed.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...




Good luck with the back thing man, my back is hurtin a little today, I had my boss help stretch me out yesterday and I think he got a little careless.  

Man the questions some of these people ask....lol.  


And about Gold's gym trainers...yeah I hired one a LONG time ago.  in 12 weeks I only put 30lbs on my bench maybe a little more.....this is while I was on a cycle of sust/deca.  Looking back, I could've done that naturally with no trainer.  The volume for the workouts was out of control.  I once asked about the shape of my quads, what I could do to have more muscle closer to the knee.... he told to add a set or two to my leg extensions.  Well that did the trick!!


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2006)

i would love to be a PT, it was hella fun...but the selling is not me (or atleast wasn't me, dunno bout now).

i always tell myself i should just give it a shot but i have so much shit going on between 2 jobs and school that i don't know how/when i'd be able to do that.


----------



## wilwn (Aug 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you are looking at a masters, why not get an undergrad in exercise phys?
> 
> If you really want to try and make some money though, I would go with an undergrad in either exercise phys. or kineseology and a masters in physical therapy.


i would, but UCLA doesn't offer exercise phys/kinesiology, at least, not as a major.  i was thinking that physiological science would be the next best thing. any advice?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Good luck with the back thing man, my back is hurtin a little today, I had my boss help stretch me out yesterday and I think he got a little careless.
> 
> Man the questions some of these people ask....lol.
> 
> ...




There are some good trainers there.  Two to be exact...and maybe 3.  The main trainer is a past Mr. Florida and he is good at what he does...for himself.  He knows how to make himself look good, but others?  Eh,, I am not so sure.

The 3 I am thnking of are 2 men and 1 woman.  The two men actually provided health and fitness workouts, rather than bodybuilding workouts.  The knowledge these guys know have me thinking they could provide bodybuilder instructions as well, but they prefer "functional strength."

The woman I am just assuming, to tell you the truth.  When I compare her to the other 2 women trainers, I can see she has passion in her work versus the roided woman and the girl I would fuck.  Shucks.


----------



## rmcfar (Aug 11, 2006)

what sort of major would someone looking into sport specific training look into. i have my mind made up and i am doing my B.Sc starting next fall (07) and then will most likely move on to major in exercise sciences. 

my main goal is not to be a personal trainer at a gym but to train athletes, most likely hockey players since 98% of canadians play hockey, and i know the sport from playing for 14 years. 

im not sure what most NHL, NFL, and NBA strength & conditioning coaches have as far as education. if anyone could shed some light on this that would be great


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

rmcfar said:
			
		

> what sort of major would someone looking into sport specific training look into. i have my mind made up and i am doing my B.Sc starting next fall (07) and then will most likely move on to major in exercise sciences.
> 
> my main goal is not to be a personal trainer at a gym but to train athletes, most likely hockey players since 98% of canadians play hockey, and i know the sport from playing for 14 years.
> 
> im not sure what most NHL, NFL, and NBA strength & conditioning coaches have as far as education. if anyone could shed some light on this that would be great




if training athletes is your goal you need no major at all you need to:

a) know your shit

b) have a ton of conections

no one just gets hired into the NBA or the NFL or the NHL without knowing someone.


If you want to just work with athletes then be prepared to not make any money for a long long time while you build up clients and a reputation in that small niche.

Otherwise, get inline with the other ones like us that want to work with athletes and start training general population to make a living and hone your chops, work with a few athletes (who ever comes your way), study and learn as much as you can, and slowly build a reputation and a business......There are a ton of great strength coachs out there that work with athletes.  You have to have something really special to offer to make a living JUST working with that population of people.


----------



## rmcfar (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you for the info. 

And i agree that no or not too many trainers in the "big leagues" have made it to where they are without some sort of connections. I still plan to major in exercise sciences though because there are so many different directions you can go with the degree and if i do decide to train athletes or just general clients then i think it would benefit me in the long run.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 12, 2006)

rmcfar said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info.
> 
> And i agree that no or not too many trainers in the "big leagues" have made it to where they are without some sort of connections. I still plan to major in exercise sciences though because there are so many different directions you can go with the degree and if i do decide to train athletes or just general clients then i think it would benefit me in the long run.




keep in mind that to train the general population you need no degree whatsoever.  An education could perhaps help tremendously, but I'm doin just fine right now with not very much college out of the way at all.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> keep in mind that to train the general population you need no degree whatsoever.  An education could perhaps help tremendously, but I'm doin just fine right now with not very much college out of the way at all.



Hell, I got hired without a degree or a certification, haha.  I just knew the right person, and during the interview they setup hypothetical situations to deal with a few different clients.  Apparently I did well enough that I got the job, though I did tell them the date I was taking my certification exam, so they knew I was getting one.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hell, I got hired without a degree or a certification, haha.  I just knew the right person, and during the interview they setup hypothetical situations to deal with a few different clients.  Apparently I did well enough that I got the job, though I did tell them the date I was taking my certification exam, so they knew I was getting one.




yes, most places will hire you if you are uncertified, as long as you get your cert within the first 2-3 months of working there (depending on the place)....some places even pay for it!


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hell, I got hired without a degree or a certification, haha.  I just knew the right person, and during the interview they setup hypothetical situations to deal with a few different clients.  Apparently I did well enough that I got the job, though I did tell them the date I was taking my certification exam, so they knew I was getting one.




heh, me too.  I met my current boss at a bar!!  He had me take a test, let me use the study guide, and didn't even grade it....just printed my cert online....kinda scary huh???

Sportsplex and Fitness Together in particular have their own "certification" programs.  IIRC.


----------



## wilwn (Aug 13, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> heh, me too.  I met my current boss at a bar!!  He had me take a test, let me use the study guide, and didn't even grade it....just printed my cert online....kinda scary huh???
> 
> Sportsplex and Fitness Together in particular have their own "certification" programs.  IIRC.



 nice.


----------



## studen77 (Aug 15, 2006)

I know at an la fitness in atlanta they've got several fat/chubby trainers, 2-3 with huge guts that look horrible - 'body for life' i think they call their program. Its a friggin joke. One of em' actually injured this lady not even teaching here proper squat technique..her back got all screwed up and I was there to see it.

When i was a beginner back in 2004 they had ONE guy there who was a true bodybuilder that I trained with for 3 months and it was great..killer routines etc. He got fired later on for taking clients outside their program though..

I'd never work with any skinny or fat trainer whatsoever. He doesn't even know the routines he's been 'taught' nor has he tried em.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 15, 2006)

studen77 said:


> I know at an la fitness in atlanta they've got several fat/chubby trainers, 2-3 with huge guts that look horrible - 'body for life' i think they call their program. Its a friggin joke. One of em' actually injured this lady not even teaching here proper squat technique..her back got all screwed up and I was there to see it.
> 
> When i was a beginner back in 2004 they had ONE guy there who was a true bodybuilder that I trained with for 3 months and it was great..killer routines etc. He got fired later on for taking clients outside their program though..
> 
> I'd never work with any skinny or fat trainer whatsoever. He doesn't even know the routines he's been 'taught' nor has he tried em.



LA Fitness - Body of Change. I worked for them briefly. HORRIBLE company to work for. Like most of these bigger chain gyms - they don't care about your qualifications as a trainer, as much as they care about your qualifications as a sales person. There were SOME better trainers where I worked, but they didn't last long there. They have bigger fish to fry and more money to make elsewhere. In my opinion, and based on my observations while working for these types of places, the ones who do stay are not very good trainers or if they are, they probably don't think they can do much better elsewhere. Then there are those mediocre trainers who are such good salesmen that they end up in training management positions, barely training and doing a lot of sales instead. LA Fitness, Bally's, and the like -- you're more likely to end up with a shitty trainer who is a great salesman than you are with a great trainer. Again - just my opinion from having worked at these places and dealt with trainers and managers in those settings.

--------

I do have to disagree however, as far as hiring a trainer who "looks" the part because he MUST be a good trainer vs. a trainer who looks like he or she should hire a trainer themselves.

There are some phenomenal trainers out there who for a number of reasons can not work out due to an injury, or a health condition has caused them to gain a little weight, etc. They might be hella better and more qualified trainers than some of the ones who look like bodybuilders who probably take a bunch of steroids or (for the lady trainers) have had surgery and lipo and don't know glycogen from glycerine.

If you're going to hire a trainer you are better off TALKING to various trainers, asking to see some of their programs, watch them in action with other clients, etc. Just because someone looks like they can play the part of "hunky personal trainer" in a movie, doesn't mean they are any good as an real life trainer.

Injury and various health conditions are no excuse for OBESITY, as you can usually stay in relatively good shape by at least eating properly, but just because someone looks "normal" or a little on the chunky side doesn't mean they don't know how to get YOU to your fitness goals.

I am guilty of jumping to the same conclusion as you, don't get me wrong - I would not want to hire a trainer who doesn't look like he or she practices what they preach. Same as i wouldnt' want to hire a doctor who is obese or smokes, or a dentist with bad teeth. However, having been in this business now, and getting to knwo a lot of trainers from all walks of life, I have realized that some very good trainers are occasionally overlooked because they don't look the part. And i'm not saying they were fat trainers. Some were just skinny dudes or average looking people who dont look like they even know how to get to the gym.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Aug 15, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> that does not help much in regards to getting clients, as a PT you're also a salesman!



If u have an impressive physique your body does the talking though


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:


> If u have an impressive physique your body does the talking though



if you look really good but suck as a trainer you may get clients....but you wont keep them.  people want results more then they want a trainer that looks the part but doesn't know fuck all.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> if you look really good but suck as a trainer you may get clients....but you wont keep them.  people want results more then they want a trainer that looks the part but doesn't know fuck all.



Sometimes it is impossible to get certain people results, I swear.  They eat like shit, miss and/or are late to their sessions all the time, and don't supplement their training sessions with me with anything else.  The people I see 3 times a week get good results, the others are marginal and usually it's more related to how they feel (Like if they have lower back problems, shoulder problems, lack of energy, etc. that will improve).  It seems to me like the 1-2 timers each week just generally don't have as much motivation, and this makes them feel like they're doing something, even though they know they should be doing more.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Sometimes it is impossible to get certain people results, I swear.  They eat like shit, miss and/or are late to their sessions all the time, and don't supplement their training sessions with me with anything else.  The people I see 3 times a week get good results, the others are marginal and usually it's more related to how they feel (Like if they have lower back problems, shoulder problems, lack of energy, etc. that will improve).  It seems to me like the 1-2 timers each week just generally don't have as much motivation, and this makes them feel like they're doing something, even though they know they should be doing more.



I have to agree here. The clients I've had who show up at least 3 times a week generally get to their desired results. They are dedicated enough to show up 3 times for an hour, that means they are most likely not blowing a bunch of money, and are seeing it as an investment. They take better care of their diet and what they do on their other non-trainer days. They are usually my favorite clients (except this one guy who was 3x's a week in NYC who was a disaster and i think he had a trainer just to say he had one).

The 1-2 times a week folks either can't afford multiple sessions/week, or have the money but don't see the "value" initially in having a trainer so they just want to get a taste. OR they start out with the best of intentions to workout with me once a week, learn how to work out and come in another few times a week on their own. Some do, most don't. If I take that one time per week that I have them and show them the value of having a trainer - addressing their individual issues, teaching them proper form on exercises they *thought* they were doing correctly, talking to them about nutrition and exercise and lifestyle and habits and offering up tidbits of useful and helpful information during that one hour they're with me... Those folks tend to buy a new package and increase their training sessions to 2-3 times a week.

Some start out kinda "blah" on the whole trainer thing, and in a few sessions realize they need to step it up. They get a taste of the benefits, and get all fired up. They adjust accordingly and add more sessions, make more changes.

Some start out "gung-ho" and talk about how awesome they're going to be and how dedicated they are and how they want their results badly, they're going to start one once a week, and will maybe go to 2-3 times a week after this package is through. After two or three 1x/week sessions, they don't get the magical, fast (unrealistic) results they were expecting, and realize they need to to actually show up and work out and eat right. They decide it's just too hard and would rather stick to their old habits. That's when the excuses come flying out because of course, it's not their fault - it's thier boss, the kids, the dog, the weather, terrorists, the alarm clock. Those people suck. Sadly that is a large portion of general-population clients. 

For THOSE people, if i can motivate them to make even ONE positive permanent change in their life, I feel like I did my job with them, whether they realize it or not.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

When my shit is in order, not just mine BTW , I will not see a single client any less than 3 times a week and for 8 weeks at a time.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> When my shit is in order, not just mine BTW , I will not see a single client any less than 3 times a week and for 8 weeks at a time.



when the shit is in order I would like to see the client about 5-6x's a week, counting short (30min) stretching/flexibility sessions on days in between training bouts.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> For THOSE people, if i can motivate them to make even ONE positive permanent change in their life, I feel like I did my job with them, whether they realize it or not.



You're right, sometimes a little change is the best you can do with certain people.  I understand that motivation is part of a personal trainer's job, but I still feel they need at least a little intrinsic motivation or they're not going to get anywhere.

Sometimes results are not visible on the outside either.  I love to hear when people's back problems are diminishing.  When I foam roll someone's rough spots a few times and they all of the sudden feel like they are moving more freely.  When someone can now balance better on a leg they had surgery on.  When their shoulder impingment seems to be less of a problem.  Someone's cholesterol and blood pressure levels come one step closer to normal.  All of these things are great, and sometimes I like to hear that stuff more than simply body composition changes.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

all reasons mentioned above are why I hate working with the general population.

I have 2 clients currently, out of the batch of poeple that I inherited from the trainer that left, that I actually like to train.  They don't want to BS, they want to come in, do what I say and leave.  the others all need some from of entertainment or babysitting.  It drives me crazy.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> all reasons mentioned above are why I hate working with the general population.
> 
> I have 2 clients currently, out of the batch of poeple that I inherited from the trainer that left, that I actually like to train.  They don't want to BS, they want to come in, do what I say and leave.  the others all need some from of entertainment or babysitting.  It drives me crazy.



You just have to whip them into shape.  They will come around.  Use the force P.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2006)

I feel sorry for you guys that the majority of clients you get are THOSE kind of people. Do you ever get people like us who work hard day in and day out over the years? Do you ever get people who look amazing and have a lot of knowledge about their training and diet but are just stuck in a rut and need a little help?

The reason i ask is because if i had the money (or maybe in the future when i am working full time) i wouldn't mind paying advanced trainers like you guys and work on a few things. It would be easier to chart my progress, motivation would go up (not that i dont have motivation but it would boost) and having a spotter during lifts that i cannot go heavy on alone is essential.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I feel sorry for you guys that the majority of clients you get are THOSE kind of people. Do you ever get people like us who work hard day in and day out over the years? Do you ever get people who look amazing and have a lot of knowledge about their training and diet but are just stuck in a rut and need a little help?
> 
> The reason i ask is because if i had the money (or maybe in the future when i am working full time) i wouldn't mind paying advanced trainers like you guys and work on a few things. It would be easier to chart my progress, motivation would go up (not that i dont have motivation but it would boost) and having a spotter during lifts that i cannot go heavy on alone is essential.



occasionally.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I feel sorry for you guys that the majority of clients you get are THOSE kind of people. Do you ever get people like us who work hard day in and day out over the years? Do you ever get people who look amazing and have a lot of knowledge about their training and diet but are just stuck in a rut and need a little help?
> 
> The reason i ask is because if i had the money (or maybe in the future when i am working full time) i wouldn't mind paying advanced trainers like you guys and work on a few things. It would be easier to chart my progress, motivation would go up (not that i dont have motivation but it would boost) and having a spotter during lifts that i cannot go heavy on alone is essential.



I had one client like that, but he was such a whiney bitch it was ridiculous.  I don't even want to go into it.  Suffice to say that he just wanted a trainer to look cool and have someone yell at him when approaching failure.

I think most people that are at your level know a thing or two about training, or at least think they do, and don't feel like hiring a trainer would be as valuable for them.  In a lot of cases they are probably right.  I don't mind working with people who are weak, fat, have developed poor movement patterns, have orthopedic issues, or whatever.  If you work hard and stay consistent, then you're okay in my book.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 15, 2006)

Most of my clients are really good, they get really overwhelmed quickly, but I can keep them in check for teh most part.  I train people in their homesmostly, though.  Training at a chain gym sucks balls, though.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Most of my clients are really good, they get really overwhelmed quickly, but I can keep them in check for teh most part.  I train people in their homesmostly, though.  Training at a chain gym sucks balls, though.



I might be changing jobs and going over to a gold's nearby.  The pay is ALOT better then where I'm at and I'll be able to train at a decent facility for a change.  They're building a new one over here too, with an indoor sprint track and swimming pool etc....gonna be badass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I feel sorry for you guys that the majority of clients you get are THOSE kind of people. Do you ever get people like us who work hard day in and day out over the years? Do you ever get people who look amazing and have a lot of knowledge about their training and diet but are just stuck in a rut and need a little help?
> 
> The reason i ask is because if i had the money (or maybe in the future when i am working full time) i wouldn't mind paying advanced trainers like you guys and work on a few things. It would be easier to chart my progress, motivation would go up (not that i dont have motivation but it would boost) and having a spotter during lifts that i cannot go heavy on alone is essential.



Unfortunately yes. "GOOD" clients are few. Like someone else mentioned, most people who are into fitness the way we are, rarely come our way at least in the settings in which we work - gyms for general population.

There are plans in the works for us here in AZ that aim to change who we work with and how, though - so I've got high hopes that more of those desireable clients will come into our lives!


----------

